# Our Son



## Layla

Here is my birth story...

Woke up on Wednesday morning at 1am with peroid type pains in my lower back and belly, they seemed to be coming every 10 mins but as it wasnt a tighening feeling i wasnt sure what was going on...

They then started coming every 6 mins and soon changed to every 3 mins, so we phoned the hospital and went in. I still wasnt convinced it was labour as my waters hadnt gone and my tummy didnt seem to be going tight.

When we got there (at around 2.30 i think) the MW examined me and said i was 5 to 6cm dilated, so thats when i had to accept that it was labour and not just practice pains.

I then got in the pool and tried to labour as much as i could in there but that didnt last long, about half hour later i knew i needed and epidrual so i got out and waited for the man to arrive with it.

He got as far as putting the anathetic(sp?) in my back and then my waters went and i could feel baby there, i had Gas and air at this stage as the pains were alot more painful, i told the MW he was there but they didnt seem tob elive me, just kept saying i couldnt move coz i had the needle in my back... i told them again he was coming and they looked to see his head crowning so the guy took the needle out so i was able to move, as soon as i moved baby came right out in one push on to the bed.

No stitches, tears or grazes, and no pain now, only shattered as he seems to be feeding every 20 mins or so...hopeing this will settle when my milk comes in.

Adam Clive Barber was born on the 19th December at 5.18am weighing 8lbs 9and a half oz :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/Adam.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/Adam1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/Adam5.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/Adam9.jpg

x


----------



## beanie

Layla, I didn't know you had had baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic news and great photos, I love the one where it looks as though he is winking.

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Tezzy

oh layla hes absolutely gorgeous! well done hun!

and what a wonderful name!

im so glad your little angel is finally here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ablaze

he is gorgeous hun!!! what a gr8 christmas present!!! and well done you!!! barely any pain relief!!!!xxx


----------



## goldlion

He's gorgeous Layla! Great news.

Absolutely adore the name.


----------



## lynz

congrats hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jo

Well done hun
he is gorgeous :)


----------



## nutty

wow he is stunning :happydance:


----------



## Wobbles

well done you :dance:

And congratulations to you both :cloud9: hes a wee stunner :D


----------



## Iwantone!!!

cngrates hunni well done


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Carolina

congratulations hes gorgeous!:happydance:


----------



## Rachel

Congratulations! He's georgeous :D :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mango

Oh my gosh Layla he is gorgeous!!! Nice photos! His lil blue onsie is so cute.

Aren't you proud of yourself for doing it without the epi too! What a lovely xmas for you, hope your family has a wonderful one!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Layla and Jase! He is gorgeous :D
Love his name too :D


----------



## CrystalBell

Congratulations Layla, Hope you and the Family have a wonderful chistmas!!!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats Layla and Jase, Adam is so adorable! Well Done!!!


----------



## Jenny

Aww, congrats on your beautiful boy Layla! Well done :hugs:

:crib: :baby:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

hes so cute!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

congrats layla and family he is very handsome nice name welcome adam xxx


----------



## littlelady

what a beautiful little baby and well done to you :)


----------



## Naimi

Congratulations to you both :)

Glad everything went well

Take Care
Naimi xx


----------



## charlottecco2

oh how gorgeous congratulations layla, lovely photos, i'm sure baby will stop feeding so often soon xx


----------



## Kina

Congratulations! I'm sure the feeding will settle, might just be worth getting your latch checked hon.

Lovely name :)


----------



## BurtonBaby

OMG. HE IS PERFECT! He is just absolutely beautiful. All I could keep saying is how cute he is. I showed my DH pics of another little baby this morning, and we agreed hes cute... Then when I just showed him Adam, he's like NOW HE IS CUTE!!! And I LOVE the name!! :hugs: Congrats!!


----------



## Jamie

Congrats!!! Sounds like an easy birth overall :o)


----------



## Amanda

Well done you for no epi! Sounds like a great labour!:hugs:

And Adam is adorable!:baby: Many many congratulations Layla and Jase. Enjoy your first Xmas together.:hugs:


----------



## marley2580

Congrats


----------



## KX

Congratulations he is gorgeous! I love the name too!x :hugs:


----------



## ColtonsMom

aww.. he is beautiful! Congratulations hun!


----------



## Venseia

CONGRATS

so glad you had him and are home in time for xmas what a perfect present. 
He is lovely though and I like your choice of name Adam you don't come across many off them now and much prefer that too Rhydian.

how did you find the hospital? 
take care. so broody now X


----------



## Tilly

Aww, he is very cute.. you look all happy in relaxed in the first photo and your oh looks very proud. You made the right choice of name as well.

Congratulations to you all :)


----------



## gaby

Congrats hun. He's a little cutie!


----------



## hypnorm

well done you! he is cute! making me feel Very broody again!
I love the name Adam. Not that common these days.


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif
Oh Layla he is adorable!

-I havn't decided who I think he looks like yet!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tam

Oh wow!!!!!!! Well done babe, that is brilliant!! One push :shock: I am so pleased for you guys!

He is gorgeous!!!!! Congratulations!!:hugs:x


----------



## sophie

Congratulations Layla and Jase, Adam is gorgeous! 
Take care
xxxx


----------



## Layla

RachieH said:


> https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif
> Oh Layla he is adorable!
> 
> -I havn't decided who I think he looks like yet!
> 
> Congratulations!!!

He has Jase's eyes ad my nose but apart from that we cant work it out either, he is a funny looking chap compared to the others...think i best go and check the postmans features, hehe

x


----------



## mickey

Layla said:


> He has Jase's eyes ad my nose but apart from that we cant work it out either, he is a funny looking chap compared to the others...think i best go and check the postmans features, hehe
> 
> x


LOL :baby:

Juleika was very very white when she came out, although daddy is black. I though OH will ask me in front of the midwife, if I am sure he's the father ;)

I think the midwife felt we are surprised by the colour of our little one and said she will get darker.

anyways...

big congrats Layla :baby:

he is beautiful.

ps: Rhydian obviously got a £1 000 000 record contract! might be around a little longer, who knows :baby:


----------



## Layla

kayl1986 said:


> CONGRATS
> 
> so glad you had him and are home in time for xmas what a perfect present.
> He is lovely though and I like your choice of name Adam you don't come across many off them now and much prefer that too Rhydian.
> 
> how did you find the hospital?
> take care. so broody now X

labour ward was fab, the MW's were lovely and everything was really nice, the baby ward after was shit tho, i was there 12 hours and wasnt checked once, didnt check my tummy, ask me about my blood loss or wether i had been able to go to the loo on my own. it was only coz i knew about those things from the other births that i was happy to go home.

The MW's were all lovely but there wasnt enough of them, there was only 2 and they were running about like mad.

Im so glad im never doing this again lol

x


----------



## Hels

CONGRATS HUN!
Well done to you. I love his name, very nice. He is gorgeous!


----------



## anita665

Congratulations Layla!! :happydance: For me I keep forgetting that I will get a baby at the end of my pregnancy. Crazy I know, but it's like I can't see it so it isn't there!


----------



## RachiePachie

Awwww, what a handsome chappy he is! 

I have to admit the mw's and doctors annoy me at times because at the end of the day you know your body and if you say he's coming he's coming. 

Well I'm glad you have your handsome little chappy safe in your arms - what a wonderful Christmas present (same day as my nephew)


----------



## stephlw25

Wow Layla have only just seen this!! Huge congratulations to you and Jase, Adam is gorgeous!! sounds like you did brilliantly well done you !!! So glad you have your little boy in time for xmas ! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!
xx


----------



## miss maternal

Congratulations Layla and Jase. He is a sweetie pud x


----------



## Tiffers

Congratulations!! He is perfect!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyoffive

congratulations to you and your family. heres to the coming years. well done you!! x:crib:


----------



## Layla

Thanks guys :)

x


----------



## Jase

Layla said:


> He has Jase's eyes ad my nose but apart from that we cant work it out either, he is a funny looking chap compared to the others...think i best go and check the postmans features, hehe
> 
> x

i think i'd better re-arrange the postmans features in that case! I thought you'd bought alot of stuff off ebay, that was just a cover to have him make his special deliveries!!!:cry:


----------



## Samantha675

I seem to have missed this thread. 

Congratulations on having your little boy!! After all that wait, I can't beleive he came out sooo quickly. I guess once he had made up his little mind, there was no stopping him!!


----------



## Imi

Congratulations hun he is beautiful!!!

xxx


----------



## suzan

Congrats!
Beautiful baby!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun, he is gorgeous x


----------



## skiwi

oh layla, big congratulation to you hun, he is adorable x x x


----------



## Stef

Hey hun I know my posts a little late but better late than never. Just got back from the hospital but as i already text

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!! :hugs:

Stef xx


----------



## NeyNey

Awwww, congrautulations, he's adorable


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful.


----------



## RachieH

Layla said:


> He has Jase's eyes ad my nose but apart from that we cant work it out either, he is a funny looking chap compared to the others...think i best go and check the postmans features, hehe
> 
> x

I've decided I think he looks more like Jase at the moment - But then I guess everone sees something different...Plus they change so much don't they? Ky was a mini Paul at birth,but theres a lot more of me in him now.

-We have a lot of difference in opinions on who my kids are like!


----------



## ElliesMum

Just catching up since before xmas so i'm a bit late!

Congratulations Layla, well done xx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------

